# Videos of C00 8Hz and C000 4Hz organ pitches



## ixlramp (Apr 23, 2012)

(This thread has organ content but please don't move it as it is intended for those interested in subcontra basses and ERBs)







The Hill organ of Sydney town hall Australia (my city of birth) plays to C00 8Hz, here's the 64 foot pipe:









Excellent video (and awesome English accent) of digital organ playing C00 8Hz and C000 4Hz using 2x18" speakers vented into the space under the stage:


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 24, 2012)

That's increadibly interesting, i love how huge it sounds in context, too! 

I would love to see something like this used in the context of a ridiculously low tuned droney doom metal performance in a cathedral


----------



## Bevo (Apr 24, 2012)

My grandfather use to play an organ like that in church, I remember sitting beside him and watching him play, thanks for the memory!!


----------



## ry_z (Apr 24, 2012)

MF_Kitten said:


> I would love to see something like this used in the context of a ridiculously low tuned droney doom metal performance in a cathedral



Sunn O))) recorded a live album in a cathedral, and used the pipe organ.


----------



## Dayn (Apr 25, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful. Going that low, the hertz produces a gorgeous rhythm.


----------



## KatatonicBassist (Apr 25, 2012)

Fascinating. Would love to experience that in person


----------



## TheKindred (Apr 25, 2012)

"most unmusical, but great fun" 

When he adds it to the chords ... damn.


----------

